# UK Stickmaker Malc Spour.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Stickmaker Malc Spour. I have shared this in the past but it has been a while and I thought some of our newer members would be inspired by his work. I am every time I look at it. Stick making in the UK is a big deal. Check out all the sticks on his site. https://www.malcspourart.co.uk/walking-sticks-staffs/


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

Oh wow, that guy is really good, I love carving but I am NOWHERE close to that talent, my stars.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

BigJim said:


> Oh wow, that guy is really good, I love carving but I am NOWHERE close to that talent, my stars.


Im not either Jim , just working to get there one day. I ask a old carver who became a freind what I could do to improve my carving not long after I started. His word of wisdom was, "CARVE".


----------



## BigJim (Nov 25, 2021)

CV3 said:


> Im not either Jim , just working to get there one day. I ask a old carver who became a freind what I could do to improve my carving not long after I started. His word of wisdom was, "CARVE".


I got news for you buddy, you ARE that good, you may not know that but you are for a fact are.


----------

